# Split ammunition casing(in chamber after firing)



## VietVet62 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yesterday I took my new Taurus Handgun(357 mag,7 shot) to the range to see how it would do.I stopped at Academy Sports and bought 25 rounds of Hornady 357 ammo.Also had 38 ammo.38s done good.Shot 357 first.Only 10 rounds.Had 6 of them split in the chamber.Had to pry them out. New gun,new ammo.What happened?Should I be concerned.?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

YES, you should be concerned!

Taurus has a reputation for poor quality control.
Your pistol exhibits an example of Taurus's poor QC: The chambers of its cylinder are just enough oversize to allow high-pressure cartridges to expand too far and to split.
This can cause dangerous gas blowback, could even overstress the cylinder's metal and cause a "kaboom," and will make case extraction very difficult.

Were the split cases all from only one chamber? Or from several?
(That's merely curiosity. In either case, your pistol is dangerous to your health, and may easily injure you.)

You should return it to the store and demand a refund. (Bring the split cases with you.)
If that doesn't work, you should report the problem to Taurus USA, and demand a refund.
And if that doesn't work, you should sue both the store and Taurus for selling dangerously defective merchandise.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> YES, you should be concerned!
> 
> Taurus has a reputation for poor quality control.
> *Your pistol exhibits an example of Taurus's poor QC: The chambers of its cylinder are just enough oversize to allow high-pressure cartridges to expand too far and to split.*
> ...


Excellent diagnosis Dr. Steve! Dr. Desertman recommends to never buy a Taurus!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Excellent diagnosis Dr. Steve! Dr. Desertman recommends to never buy a Taurus!


Yes indeed. I know a Taurus owner doesn't wanna hear it - but the people that bend over backwards and accuse any negative comments as being a "hater" just keep their head in the sand.

I don't know about you, but my life is worth more than a Taurus...

I would take the above advice to heart. That gun is just not safe dude.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm shocked only "YES" was capitalized.:smt033


----------

